# Disappointing news...



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/Sports/Headlines/sptMAG01070506.htm



> In other Magic news, Mario Kasun has signed a three-year deal with Spanish team Winterthur FC Barcelona, bringing an end to the Croatian center's disappointing two-year stay in Orlando.


Definately a sad day for the Orlando Magic franchise. Look forward to a lottery pick again now. :laugh:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

ouch! heheh


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

We should all wear black on this day of mourning.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

What is up with this franchise? First Shaq and now Kasun?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I find it interesting that this is the same Spanish team that wanted Vasquez. Perhaps they are becoming a Magic farm team


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I am honestly a little disappointed... unfortunately for Super Mario he could never start a season healthy or stay healthy for Orlando. He was never able to get into the best shape. Had he been able to, I think he could have been a very good backup center. He had a few decent games for Orlando last year. But when you are on the fence like him, you've got to stay healthy.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The most memorable thing about Mario was his fling with that porn star.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The most memorable thing about Mario was his fling with that porn star.



Ironically, I don't remember that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's the first player I've heard of to go back to Europe. That's a stinging indictment on his skills. No matter how he dominates that league, it's always gonna feel like someone going back to college cause he failed in the NBA.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> He's the first player I've heard of to go back to Europe. That's a stinging indictment on his skills. No matter how he dominates that league, it's always gonna feel like someone going back to college cause he failed in the NBA.


its happened a few times with lesser know players who can't cut it


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

With Darko, Nelson, and Howard this team will be no lower then the 8th seed.


----------



## MasterMind (Jan 26, 2005)

He's a jerk anyways. I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He's the first player I've heard of to go back to Europe. That's a stinging indictment on his skills. No matter how he dominates that league, it's always gonna feel like someone going back to college cause he failed in the NBA.


Predrag Drobnjak left the NBA back to Europe last year and rumors have it Boštjan Nachbar and Maciej Lampe may go back this year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Ironically, I don't remember that.


Just looked it up. It was Mary Carey he dated. Even brought her to a Magic/Clippers game in the past.

I'm pretty sure we talked about it on here? Or maybe I saw it somewhere else.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Kasun is a great player, he just didn't got chance in orlando...i expect him to dominate euroleague like he did euro championship last year


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

He just doesn't know what he's been getting up for in the morning since Stevie left...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WhoRocks said:


> He just doesn't know what he's been getting up for in the morning since Stevie left...



haha


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

never really got much of a chance, it happens.


----------

